# why do my parking lights stay on, with the switch turned off.



## ashvdubin (Mar 24, 2009)

I have a 2005 vw gti 1.8t, every morning i start my car, and for no reason my parking light would come with the swtich off, everytime I get out of the car, I have to take my fuses out or disconnect my battery, so if anyone ran in to this problem before please help.

Thank you.


----------



## epearson (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: why do my parking lights stay on, with the switch turned off. (ashvdubin)*

Well most VWs have daytime running lights that come on with the ignition but they're supposed to go off with the ignition too. There's also usually a switch on the parking brake that turns the lights off when the brake lever is pulled; have you tried that as well? Either way there is something wrong if they stay on with the key out but that could get you by for now.
One thing you can try is an ECU reset. Disconnect the negative battery cable and pump the brake until the pedal won't move. Wait a few minutes then reconnect the battery and start it up. Do this with the car off and the key out of the ignition obviously.
I've seen that reset procedure solve many electrical gremlins. You may want to move this question to the MKIV forum for better results but keep us updated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ashvdubin (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: why do my parking lights stay on, with the switch turned off. (epearson)*

Well it's not the daytime running light that are coming, when the car is off, it's my parking light that come on when the car start in the morning without me turnin my head switch on, but yeah dude I'll give that try and see what's good, but another thing, I've been driving my car every morning and my parking lights dont come on unless I turn the switch on, but thanks dude for the help, if that problem come back, I'll try what you said.


----------

